# Hickory Jack Talking Scarecrow Hackable?



## Victor (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello everyone, I have another question this time about The Hickory Jack Talking Scarecrow: Link Here I was wonder if there was a way to mod what it says. I recently gave it a cosmetic overhaul since the eyes were not lighting and the rubber it is made from caved in cause the mouth not to move. I looked at the board and I think the chip is under a black bump or maybe that is the chip I do not know. I would like to give it a more sinister voice; the current one is trying at times. Here are pictures of it:
Front?









Back?









What it looks like after I transformed it.


















Thank you for any and all help,
-Victor


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Was that skull underneath the squishy pumpkin head? Looks much better now.

The black bump is the ROM chip that holds the voice tracks. It can only be burned once, so you can't change it. You can use a light organ board to drive the jaw motor, but I don't know if you'd get to keep the blinking LED eye effect unless you wire the LEDs to the board output. I just got through hacking a LED light organ board (from Radio Shack) for this purpose. The hack is pretty easy, but you need to work out how you'll trigger the sound. Kinda depends on what source you use.

I'll be posting the LED board hack in a few days in a thread in the Tech Terror forum.


----------



## Victor (Sep 4, 2011)

Alright I wish they wouldn't have done that  Now to your question no I took the skull from a bag o bones. I cut the jaw off so the it could open and shut its mouth. I also cut a hole in the back of the head to attach the LEDs and Light Sensor (It has to be one of the few time I wish I had smaller hands). I rather like this prop, and it will be in at the start of my Woods this year telling people to go back(already one of its sayings).


----------

